# Good Substitute For Black Patent Malt?



## sinkas (17/3/08)

Hi all,
I am wanting to brew a stout tomorrow, and it calls for .3kg of black patent, I could have sworn I bought some, but I only seem to have JWM roasted barley ( the recipe asks for .3kg of that too).

are there any other grains that I coudl sub for the black patent?


----------



## kook (17/3/08)

Carafa is a good substitute, though not sure if you've got any.


----------



## sinkas (17/3/08)

I have carafa special 3 the recipe already has .3 kg of that too


----------



## kook (17/3/08)

I'd just double the carafa III and forget the Black Patent. They're very similar in colour, though I'd expect the carafa to have a smoother flavour being dehusked.


----------



## Barry (18/3/08)

Good Day
I feel that the closest to it is the roast barley, I would double that.


----------



## Guest Lurker (18/3/08)

Got any heat beads, that would be the closest flavour? I am in Queensland, but there is a 2 kg bag of black malt somewhere at my place if you want to try getting past the hounds.


----------



## warrenlw63 (18/3/08)

kook said:


> Carafa is a good substitute, though not sure if you've got any.



+1 Got an Irish Dry on tap with Carafa III in lieu of Roast Barley. Very smooth indeed.  

Roasty, dry but by no means acrid.

Warren -


----------



## peas_and_corn (18/3/08)

Yeah, cut back on the black patent, put in a little reast barley, add carafa and other modified malts- gives you a much better beer at the end


----------

